# snail problem in my tropheus tank



## digiddy (May 31, 2007)

I have a wild group of 26 tropheus in a 90 gallon tank, 
i had a regular alge eater in the tank but removed him,

now i have a big amount of snails in my tank

Is this bad for my tropheus, and how can i get rid of the snail problem, 
there is quite a few of them.

thanks,


----------



## fish (Apr 25, 2003)

Add clown loaches or yellow labs. Loaches might be a gamble cause they can get ich.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Some mouthbrooding Tropheus will "hold" snails, but these females are few and far between in my experience.

You don't mention what species of snails, or your substrate. I mention this because Malaysian Trumpet Snails and sand substrate are a great mix; the snails (in my experience) keep anaerobic gasses from accumulating in the sand. I wouldn't try any "chemical" solutions to eliminate the snails.

Unless the health of your Tropheus is directly affected, which I would assume it is not, what is the "problem" exactly? Snails occur in all aquatic biotopes, and I think it in fact makes our setups appear more "natural" when snails are present.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When there are 100s of snails they start to clog everything. I can barely use my Python.

The ramshorn eat my plants.

You can remove a lot of them by putting a lettuce leaf in the tank at dark and removing with snails in the am. But unless you do it daily for weeks, it doesn't make much difference.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

I have used Had-A-Snail on Tropheus and not ever had a problem.

If you got other Tangs in there be careful how you dose.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

Had a snail can cause a giant jump in ammonia levels. I surely wouldn't do that in a tropheus tank, if it was me.

I use a large mesh net and sift the snails out of the sand, then trap them and fast the fish for a couple days. Tropheus are amazingly good at killing snails, if given the right incentive.

Barbie


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

I'd go with putting some clown loaches in there. The snails in my tropheus tank were getting out of control.They were clogging the spray bar,some females were even holding some of the bigger ones. The cannister filter was loaded with em.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd go with putting Skunk Loaches or Clown Loaches in there.

Skunk loaches are a LOT more aggressive than. Clown Loaches and would probably handle better with the Tropheus though.

~Ed


----------

